# Nghiên cứu: Vitamin tổng hợp không có lợi gì cho tim mạch.



## thuhoai (16/7/18)

*Theo như nghiên cứu mới nhất, mặc dù vitamin tổng hợp được sử dụng phổ biến nhưng nó không có tác dụng hỗ trợ cho tim mạch.*






​Theo _Live Science_, nghiên cứu đã phân tích thông tin từ vài triệu người ở năm quốc gia, qua đó nhận thấy việc uống nhiều vitamin không ngăn ngừa các cơn đau tim, đột quỵ hoặc tử vong do bệnh tim mạch. Những phát hiện này cũng giống với hướng dẫn của Hiệp hội Tim mạch Mỹ là không khuyến cáo sử dụng vitamin tổng hợp hoặc khoáng chất bổ sung để phòng ngừa bệnh tim mạch.

Tuy nhiên, các nhà nghiên cứu cho biết vitamin tổng hợp vẫn được ưa chuộng khi có tới 30% người Mỹ sử dụng sản phẩm này và một số người sử dụng chúng để ngăn ngừa cách bệnh tim mạch.

Tiến sĩ Joonseok Kim, trợ lý giáo sư tim mạch tại Đại học Alabama ở Birmingham cho biết: _"Thật khó để thuyết phục mọi người thừa nhận rằng vitamin tổng hợp và khoáng chất bổ sung không ngăn ngừa bệnh tim mạch. Tôi hy vọng kết quả nghiên cứu của chúng tôi sẽ giúp giảm sự cường điệu về các sản phẩm chức năng này và khuyến khích mọi người sử dụng các phương pháp khoa học để giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch, chẳng hạn như ăn nhiều trái cây và rau quả, tập thể dục và tránh hút thuốc lá"._

Cũng trong nghiên cứu mới này, các nhà nghiên cứu đã phân tích thông tin từ 18 nghiên cứu trước đây về mối liên hệ giữa vitamin tổng hợp và khoáng chất bổ sung với nguy cơ mắc một số vấn đề về tim mạch (bao gồm chất bổ sung có chứa hơn 3 vitamin hoặc khoáng chất). Các nghiên cứu này sử dụng số liệu của hơn 2 triệu người đến từ 5 quốc gia (Mỹ, Nhật, Pháp, Thụy Điển, Đức) và những người tham gia được theo dõi trung bình trong 12 năm.

Tiến sĩ Kim cho biết thêm: _"Mặc dù bổ sung vitamin tổng hợp và khoáng chất trong điều trị hiếm khi gây hại trực tiếp nhưng chúng tôi khuyên mọi người nên bảo vệ tim mạch của mình bằng cách hiểu rõ nguy cơ bệnh tim và đột quỵ, cũng như họ nên làm việc với nhà cung cấp dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe để lập kế hoạch áp dụng các phương pháp khoa học giúp giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch"._

Theo Cục Quản lý Thực phẩm và Dược phẩm, thực phẩm chức năng không bị kiểm định về độ an toàn cũng như hiệu quả trước khi đưa ra thị trường ở Mỹ. Tuy nhiên, nhãn của sản phẩm không được phép cam kết về hiệu quả của nó để chẩn đoán, chữa bệnh, điều trị hoặc ngăn ngừa bệnh tật.

_Nguồn: Vnreview_​


----------

